# Anyone for a beer



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We will be on York's Rowntree Park 8th to the 11th of March and then Durham's Rowing Club CL 11th to the 15th, if anyone fancies a beer.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

R&D, 

Don't think I'll be around for that beer, but if you like your 'real ales', you will be just round the corner from the Dun Cow on Old Elvet in Durham.

IMHO - well worth a visit :wink: 



Ken.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Blizzard said:


> R&D,
> 
> Don't think I'll be around for that beer, but if you like your 'real ales', you will be just round the corner from the Dun Cow on Old Elvet in Durham.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I will have a drink for all of you


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll have something dark - thank you 8)


----------

